# First snake for the season



## reptilerob (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, i have heard a few people say they have seen snakes qaround this area already, and i have been having a bit of a look but haven't seen anything, until yesterday, when i was fishing and not looking!!! I was driving along the Omeo highway, it was 20 degrees and even though i wasn't herping, i was still paying attention!!! Then i came across this magnificent highland copperhead sunning himself just out of Mitta Mitta on the Omeo highway.





















While i'm at it, here is an eastern water skink i photographed a few weeks back, they're always the first to appear around here in the spring time.





And an eastern bearded dragon that i photographed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 3, 2010)

oh lovely photos mate,the copperhead ones didn't come up?????


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 3, 2010)

1issie said:


> oh lovely photos mate,the copperhead ones didn't come up?????


 
+1


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 3, 2010)

nice photos but no copperhead?


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh OK, i will try again in a few minutes. The sight where theyre hosted must allow hyperlinking. Give me 5 minutes!!!


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 3, 2010)

OK, i will try again. I can see them clearly, but it must be because i am a member of the sight that is hosting them.
I will host them on my facebook page instead!!! The only problem with hosting them on facebook is that the quality is usually pretty poor.


----------



## smigga (Oct 3, 2010)

Great photos


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome pics, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wally (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice one Rob. Great herping up that way, even now. Is the Blue Duck still open? I've seen some big Copperheads behind there along with plenty of other reptiles.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 3, 2010)

Ohhhhhh,nice Copperhead.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 3, 2010)

would love to get copperheads up here ...love ya pics


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 3, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> Nice one Rob. Great herping up that way, even now. Is the Blue Duck still open? I've seen some big Copperheads behind there along with plenty of other reptiles.


 Thanks Wally, thats one of my favourite herping and fishing areas.
I was over the other side of the omeo highway near mitta township yesterday. I havnt been over the other side since about april, but the blue duck was open then!!!

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 3, 2010)

That Copperhead is a ripper


----------



## Wally (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Rob. It is a great place for many reasons.

Cheers.


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome work Rob.. THanks for sharing =)


----------

